# A Few Engine Bay Pics



## Teflon

For some while now, I've been slowly cleaning the engine bay of my Rover 75. Been tackling one area at a time as and when the mood takes me, using "old school" products in the main (Brasso; wire wool) with some quick detailer for the paint work. I've also replaced most of the nuts and bolts with stainless versions, and painted those that haven't been swapped out.

Took some pics a few weeks ago, and thought I'd share them here. Car is a 13 yr old daily driver and gets used in all weathers.





































Not the most exotic engine bay - but I'm happy with it.


----------



## RicardoB

Wow! Great work. Very impressive 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuddie

Wow! Thats superb ! Cannot believe you manage that on a daily driver fair play.


----------



## bigalc

That's amazing, wish mine was like that.
Great work.


----------



## TonyH38

Nice one looks superb.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Looks great - what sealers/sprays for the trims and rubbers?


----------



## Teflon

Thanks guys - getting praise from the good folks at Detailing World means a lot. I have to confess I was a little unsure about posting the pics as the standards here are so high. 



Cy-Zuki said:


> Looks great - what sealers/sprays for the trims and rubbers?


None! Actually, that's not quite true. I tried numerous sprays and lotions in the past, but couldn't seem to find anything that gave a good, long lasting finish, so, just over a year ago, I decided to cheat.  I gave the plastics a good deep clean with petrol doublesho ) to get rid of all the old silicon sprays etc, then gave them a coat of heat proof satin black paint. They came up like new, and so far the paint has held up well, though you do have to be careful when working in the engine bay to avoid knocks and chips. It's quite easy to maintain as well, and just gets a wipe over each time I wash the car (once a week or so), with the alloy bits getting a quick polish with Brasso every 2 or 3 months. I've left the satin black paint unprotected so if I ever need to re-coat it the preparation should be a bit easier (and safer!) than last time.


----------



## Demetrios72

Very nice engine bay :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Wow!! That's factory fresh and a real credit to your efforts. :thumb:

Welcome to the forum too, btw. :wave:


----------



## mitsi boy

Ah the good old KV6, looks a lot tidier than the one in my old ZS from years ago!! Stick a large piper cross on it and it roars like an American V8, after my last B7 RS4 it's one of the nicest sounding lumps I've had.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## badly_dubbed

looks like new!


----------



## Marky899

dont worry about the standards. Ive just been cleaning my 1.2 clio engine bay haha. Proud to say it looks better than it did before. 
Anways, how did you get the alternator to come up with such a shine like that? 

Beautiful work tho


----------



## Teflon

Thanks.  Alternator was just a lot of rubbing withe wire wool & Brasso, then soft cloth and Brasso. Had to tape up the connector first though, as on my first attempt I managed to produce a few sparks when the wire wool got a little too close to the connector! Oops!

Luckily, no harm done.


----------



## ibiza55

That is clearly not how it came out of the factory, lovely jubbly matey, excellent work.


----------



## jonny2112

Very nice indeed


----------



## Blackwatch

WOW!!! That really looks nice, It must have taken months but is exceptional and well worth it.


----------



## Lincs Poacher

1st class job, a brilliant engine bay.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

My, that is very impressive!


----------



## Cookies

Good grief, that's fantastic, really absolutely outstanding. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Bloody good work chum!

Although if I'm being mean, we have no idea what it looked like before you started.... 

Might of been 13 years old and got cleaned every day! ><


----------



## wrxmania

Oh Lord - that is outrageously good!


----------



## Blueberry

Just amazing 

How did you clean around the lower painted areas like the mounts.. Have you used any water at all ?


----------



## c87reed

Very nice and glitzy, believe that those V6s are a sound engine too.


----------



## Teflon

Wow, haven't been on the site for a while and didn't realise this thread had so many replies. Big thanks to everyone for all the nice comments. The main reason I visit this site is to learn from you guys, so it's nice to think that my work can make an impression as well 



DrEskimo said:


> Bloody good work chum!
> 
> Although if I'm being mean, we have no idea what it looked like before you started....
> 
> Might of been 13 years old and got cleaned every day! ><


A fair point!  I've had the car for the last 10 years. The engine bay was ok when I got it - nothing special, but not filthy. After aboout a years ownership, I polished the aircon pipes and, on seeing the results, just carried on polishing.  It's taken a few years to get it to where it is today - I usually just tackle one area at a time and once it's properly clean, maintenance is just a wipe over after each car wash.



Blueberry said:


> Just amazing
> 
> How did you clean around the lower painted areas like the mounts.. Have you used any water at all ?


No water, just time and patience. In terms of products, it's primarily a mixture of fine grade wire wool, Brasso, and polishing compounds used by hand. A Dremmell with a polishing attachment was used in a few places. Most of the nuts, bolts, and washers have been replaced with stainless ones, and those originals that remain have been painted matt black with a small paint brush. All good fun.


----------



## atrose81

OMG. I have a 2003 MG ZS 180 with the same engine. Wish it looked that good. Something to work towards though.


----------



## BrummyPete

That's a seriously clean engine bay, credit to you mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk

I've never really had any desire to do my engine bay but that is making me change my mind.


----------



## atrose81

Not to that level but seeing as he has the same engine as mine I'm tempted.


----------



## wee man

Wee Man


----------



## wee man

Have started to do mine, what did you put on the air con pipes after rubbing them down? Is the HT paint available in other colours.

Wee Man


----------



## LSpec

that engine looks better than new.
amazing


----------

